# Back from PCB....Spottails again



## Trizey (Jul 6, 2009)

We did really good the first half of last week, then the full moon messed our bite up.  My wife & father got in on the action too.  We ended up switching over to Spanish & Kings.












Over 40"


----------



## Trizey (Jul 6, 2009)

Spotzilla


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 6, 2009)

good job Triz, all kinds of fun there!


----------



## miller (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice reds! Beach side or pass side? That spaniard is large!


----------



## GAGE (Jul 6, 2009)

Another fine trip!


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Jul 6, 2009)

nice man!
Ya'll really caught some big uns!


----------



## CCROLAND (Jul 6, 2009)

*Nice fish*

I am heading down there saturday. What jetties are you all at? We are staying next to St. Andrews State Park. I'm going to fish there jetties some.


----------



## Trizey (Jul 6, 2009)

CCROLAND said:


> I am heading down there saturday. What jetties are you all at? We are staying next to St. Andrews State Park. I'm going to fish there jetties some.



St. Andrews jetties....  Get a tide chart from Half Hitch (free).  Pick an outgoing tide and hold on.


----------



## robertyb (Jul 6, 2009)

miller said:


> Nice reds! Beach side or pass side? That spaniard is large!



That Spanish is actually a small King. See the black in the dorsal fin a Spanish is solid gray.


----------



## Trizey (Jul 6, 2009)

robertyb said:


> That Spanish is actually a small King. See the black in the dorsal fin a Spanish is solid gray.



Correct.  Small King caught on a Gotcha, 60lb mono leader.


----------



## Shine Runner (Jul 6, 2009)

nice work and a good time for sure


----------



## miller (Jul 6, 2009)

robertyb said:


> That Spanish is actually a small King. See the black in the dorsal fin a Spanish is solid gray.



10-4 Isn't the lateral line the only true way to tell a juvenile king from a spanish? The lateral line on a king takes a large dip about mid-way down and is relatively straight on a spanish. 

I have never seen a King that big and still have spots. How long was it?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice reds!! I bet that was fun!! 

Were ya`ll able to keep any?


----------



## Trizey (Jul 6, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Nice reds!! I bet that was fun!!
> 
> Were ya`ll able to keep any?



No...all were released as they were over the slot limit.


----------



## Trizey (Jul 6, 2009)

miller said:


> 10-4 Isn't the lateral line the only true way to tell a juvenile king from a spanish? The lateral line on a king takes a large dip about mid-way down and is relatively straight on a spanish.
> 
> I have never seen a King that big and still have spots. How long was it?



Lateral line is the best way to ID, and sadly I didn't pay much attention because the spots weren't as easy to see as they were in the picture.

And actually the dorsal on a Juvi King will be more gray/white, whereas the adults will be black.

I wish I had looked at the line before releasing or had a better picture.  All I took that afternoon was my phone.

If it was a Spanish, it was a personal best.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 6, 2009)

Great as usual!


----------



## atwdmb (Jul 6, 2009)

nice bulls!  what did you catch them on?

atw


----------



## robertyb (Jul 6, 2009)

Trizey said:


> Lateral line is the best way to ID, and sadly I didn't pay much attention because the spots weren't as easy to see as they were in the picture.
> 
> And actually the dorsal on a Juvi King will be more gray/white, whereas the adults will be black.
> 
> ...




The lateral line is a way to tell but any BLACK at all in the dorsal fin is a dead giveaway on a small King. I have seen them up to about 8 lbs. with visible spots still showing. The dorsal is always the first thing I look at cause usually when large Spanish and small Kings are being caught at the same time the action is hot and time is not to be wasted on identification. If I see black they are back in the water and I can call them while pulling them over the rail this way. Most of the tickets I have seen given have been from small Kings that looked like Spanish.


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Jul 7, 2009)

Robert..I think you may have it backwards...Spanish will have black on the dorsal fin..and less of a dip on the Lateral Line.   I always look for the Lateral Line..it is a dead giveaway.


----------



## dakota45 (Jul 9, 2009)

i think both are wrong. that is a cero mack.look like spanish but they get bigger


----------



## robertyb (Jul 9, 2009)

Trollin_Fool said:


> Robert..I think you may have it backwards...Spanish will have black on the dorsal fin..and less of a dip on the Lateral Line.   I always look for the Lateral Line..it is a dead giveaway.



You sir are absolutely correct. I did have it backwards. Getting old I guess. Spanish have a leading edge of black on the dorsal fins and Kings do not.  

I need to get back to a pier for a memory refreshmemt course.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 9, 2009)

atwdmb said:


> nice bulls!  what did you catch them on?
> 
> atw



X2x2


----------



## kscoggins (Jul 12, 2009)

Just like last year, congrats Trizey.


----------



## d-a (Jul 12, 2009)

dakota45 said:


> i think both are wrong. that is a cero mack.look like spanish but they get bigger



Cero dont venture that far north, Thats a nice spanish mack we usually find them that size offshore 15-25 miles

d-a


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Jul 13, 2009)

No problem...we caught some slab Spanish a few weeks ago and I had to look twice.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jul 13, 2009)

A spanish has a slightly smaller eye relative to a kig as well.

Here is a pic from this weekend's catch, including 1 spanish.


----------

